# اليوم السادس للان لم انم . خوف رعب ترقب مش قادر ببكى وخايف اطلع صوتى مش قادر اتحرك الفراغ محيط بياة



## ramy22 (12 مايو 2013)

ربنا هيمد ايدة امتى معنتش قادر طول حياتى موصلتش لمرحلة انى اقول معتش قادر كنت دايما حاسس بأمل ان ربنا هيمد ايدة ويساعدنى فى وقت ما . دلوقتى خلاص معنتش قادر فعلا لان كل مخاوفى المستقبلية ظهرت فى وقت واحد . الامى اتجمعت  وظهرت ورة بعضها كل شى   ولم ابالغ يوما فى شعورى بل دوما اروضة لاخدع نفسى . انا خجل كطول حياتى من انى ااقول انى تعبان انى مخنوق انى وحيد انى فاشل انى ولا حاجة انا والفراغ شى واحد . 
انا مش فى حالة حزن وهتعدى او مرحلة ضيقة او حاجة تعبانى وهتروح دى حياتى تماما وانا اعى جيدا هذا انا اتكلم عن حياتى تماما وليس شى شاذا مرة بها او ضيقة شهرية او يومية او حتى لساعة .. دى حياتى بؤس حياتى كلها .

وكلامى دة مش حتى عشان ارتاح او اشارك حزنى مع غيرى . لا 

كل الحكاية انى كان فى ثقة طول حياتى ان ربنا هيدخل وهبدأ اعيش حياتى(( مش الدنيوية واللة ))

انا يمكن ممكن اكون فكرت فى مستقبل كزواج ولم تكن الناحية الجسدية بعد سن المراهقة هى الاساسى كما كانت .. الامر اتغير لاحساس ومشاعر وانى اسعد حد انى يكون ليا بنوتة وهى فى سن السادسة امشى معاها فى الشارع ماسكة ايدى ( وبيتضحك ) والاب سعيد غير متزمت ومتفهم ما اروعها تلك الصورة .. كمثل هذة مستقبلى الى كنت اتمنىى اعيشة .


طول عمرى وانا بحب ربنا جداا بكون زعلان اوى ومتضايق وشاعر بالوحدة وانا بعيد عنة بحب اصحة الصبح اكلمة وااقول صباح الخير فأنا اصلا وحيد ومليش غير ربنا بتكلم معاة وبحكيلة وبستريح او بعتقد كدة .
حياتى كلها وانا بحاول ابعد بتفكيرى عن مشاكلى لانى مش بقدر اتحمل اوجاعى ونفسيتى لو تعبت تانى . مهو محدش بيحس بيا وربنا كلمتة كتيير لدرجة انى فقدت الشعور وبقيت عارف ان مهما بكيت فوق بكاياة والم فوق المى اية الجديد ؟ سنين فى الم وحزن وبكاء وربنا مش عارف ليا سايبنى .. خاصمتة كتيير وزعلت منة ومع اول الم وشعور بالموت ارجع اعيطلة وااقول لنفسى بدل ما اموت وانا زعلان من ربنا اموت وانا بقولة سامحنى وماتزعلش منى انا عارف انة مش هيرد زى كل سنينى الى فاتت ومردش عليا لكن اهة بعمل الى عليا فى دنيتى الكئيبة يمكن يكون فى السما ليا مكان فى حضنة .. .

قاعد فى وحدة سامع صوت اول الليل وبداية هدوء الناس والسكون وصوت غريب فى الافق طائر غريب صوت بيخوفنى اوى وانا بين اربع حيطان لوحدنى . مرورا بصوت تلكس او عربة تمر وانا وحيد ابكى لربنا وااقولة الحقنى معنتش قادر وانت عارف يارب كلمة معنتش قادر بالنسبالى تبقى اية دة انت عارفنى مستحمل سنيين لانى واثق فييك وبقول ربنا عارف المواعيد الصح الى بيدخل فيها لتكن ارادتك يارب بحب ااقولها اة لتكن رادتك يارب .. بس مع الالم بتبقى مش قادر الام نفسية وجسدية محوطاك والم فى الصميم بتكون مش قادر وبتعلى صوتك من جواك وتقول تانى الحقنى يارب معنتش قادر ... 

مهو انا دايما عندى يقين ان كل انسان لية هدف فى الحياة وربنا جابك فى الدنيا دى عشان شى سامى وجميل عشان تعيش المحبة الحقيقية وروعة الامان مع اللة .. انا كنت هموت من حادثة وانا صغير والناس قالتلى ان العدرا عملتلك عملية وانا مش قاهمهم خالص بس قلت اشكرك يارب اكيد دة بيأكد ان ربنا عايزنى فى حاجة .. ومش بس كدة لا اكيد هيفرحنى ذاتيا لاجلى انا اكيد فى حاجة للعبد المسكين انا وانا يارب وصلت لحاجة حلوة اوى وقلتلك ليها كتيير ..

مش عايز اعيش غير معاك كرهت كل حاجة فى الدنيا مع انى اصلا معشتهاش وبقيت عايز اعيش معاك انت بس ..  انا :- 

عايز اروح الكنيسة كتيير احضر اجتماعات واتناول من الاسرار المقدسة اشم نسيم وهواء الكنيسة المرضى لنفسى وبترجة ربنا يساعدنى فى انى اعمل كدة لكنة مش راضى يخرجنى من مكانى مش عارف لية ؟ 

بقيت منتظر ومنتظر حياتى كلها قاعدها على الكمبيوتر بحاول اشغل حالى عن التفكير من الغضب والزعل من ربنا الى سايبنى ورمى طوبتى وعن المى الزاتى .

مش عايز اقرر ابدا  (ولن يحدث ) اى شى لحياتى المستقبلية لان لست مثلك يامن تقرء كلامى منتظر الرب دوما ليجعلنى كالجميع .. انا لست مثلك ومش قادر اتكلم واوضحلك فأنا انعصر من داخلى لانى اتكلم اليوم من كان يتوقع ان يتكلم انا ؟؟؟؟

دايما كل وجعة قلب وانقطاع نفس اشعر بلموت يسابقنى واجرى بسرعة واقول الحقنى يارب لم اعش بعد لسة مروحتش الكنيسة ولا حضرت اجتماع ولا مسكت خدمة ف مدارس الاحد وكمان بخاف من الموت نفسة يمكن عشان معشتش اى حاجة فى اى حاجة فى الدنيا دى 

الامر المرة دى مختلف انا شاعر كدة ومش بقول كدة عشان استسبق مساعدة ربنا او لانى فقدت كل امل .. لا 
انا مش عارف اية السبب بس دايما بفكر انى هموت وربنا لسة مجاش .

اسرع يارب انا ابكى كثيرا صدقنى .دموعى حارة وتقتلنى ابكيها لاجلك ولاجل ان تعلم انى اعانى 

فهى اصبحت تؤلمنى كثيرا جدا ولم اعد استطع تكرارها كما من قبل 

.........

انا اتكلمت انهارد لانى عرفت او بمعنى اصح اتأكدت ان صلاة الناس والاخوة لاجل بعضيهم بتسمع ربنا كويس اوى وبتكون سريعة للوصول لية وربنا حتى لو مش بيحبنى عشان انا وحش فأكيد هيساعدنى عشان الى صلالى .

انا مش انانى ولازم اذكر كدة انا عارف ان فى ناس كتيير اكيد بتعانى اكتر منى وانا كتيير يارب بتمنالهم الشفا وانهم يكونو معاك وانت معاهم فى كل خطوة ودة الاهم .. انا بس يارب تعبت . ومبحبش الكلمة دى ولا احب ااقولها . وكالعادة اصل فى النهاية الى انى مش عارف الى بقولة صح او غلط خطية ولا لا بتحامل على ربنا ولا لا ..

 محبش ابدا يارب انك تزعل منى معلشى انا انهاردة قلت لناس كتيير يمكن تكون شافت كلامى انى اظهرتك بمظهر الغير مبالى . انا مليش غيرك يارب ومش قصدى صدقنى الوحدة والالم يارب تعبتنى ومعنتش قادر اتكلم ومفيش رد منك .

انا مش اسمى رامى ولا عمرى كتبت اسمى على كراسة ولا كشكول من وانا طفل فى ابتدائى لنفس السبب .. انى لسة مبقتش انسان حقيقى زى بقية الناس ولسة منتظر ربنا يايفسرلى غلط عندى يايخلينى انسان زى الناس . 

صلاتكم ابتغيها وعايزها لكل انسان تعبان ومريض ووحيد والالم بيمزقة مش تقلقوة هتلاقونى ضمن الناس التعبانة اوى دى .. صلوا رجاءا لاجلنا لان الصلاة بتكسر حواجز كتيير اوى ... 

ولربنا المجد والكرامة الى الابد امين 


​


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 مايو 2013)

*,.*

إنت مش عآرف يآ رآمى كلآمكـ أثر فيآ إزآى
إنت إنسآن جميل أوى .. حوآركـ مع ربنآ يبين حآجآت كتير إنت مآقولتهآش
يبين إنه ليه عمل رآئع فيكـ .. حتى وإنت بتشتكى وبتتألم بتجذب إللى حوآليكـ ليه
مع إن ألمكـ وصل لمنطقة إنت مش متحملهآ ومع إنكـ شآيف إنه يمكن سآبكـ لفترآت بس إنت مآفقدتش ثقتكـ فيه
أكيد هصليلكـ أخى آلغآلى وكلنآ هنصليلكـ
وأكيد ربنآ هيعلنكـ عن سبب مشيئته فى كل إللى مريت بيه ... ويعزيكـ ويعوضكـ
بس أنآ عآيزة أسئلكـ سؤآل لو سمحتلى 
ليه مستنى ربنآ يخرجكـ ليه ..؟ لو فيه مآنع مآدى أكيد فيه طريقة لحله
وليه كمآن حكمت على نفسكـ إنكـ مآعشتش حآجة لمجرد إنكـ مآخدمتش فى مدآرس أحد ولآ حضرت إجتمآع
إنت عآرف إنكـ بإيمآنكـ ومحبتكـ دى بتكرز لربنآ ... إنت دلوقتى وبكلمآتكـ دى أعلنت عن وجودهـ وعمله ..؟
ومتأكدة إنكـ أكيد كنت بتعلنه وهتعلنه فى حيآتكـ
وربنآ يسآعدكـ وتروح بيته بس إفتكر إن إنت كمآن بيته .. إنت بذآت نفسكـ هيكل للرب فمآتقللش من نفسكـ أبداً
إنت مثل آلجميع إبن آلرب بل قد تفوق كتير بإيمآنكـ وصبركـ إللى ربنآ مش هيخذلهم صدقنى



 


*.،*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 مايو 2013)

قلبى بيوجعنى يارامى لما اشوف حد متضايق او مخنوق نفسيا وخصوصا ان انا مريت بمراحل كتير فى حياتى كنت بتمنى فيها الموت ومش لاقياه 
فأنا قادرة احس بألمك النفسى رغم انى مش فاهمه ابعاد المشكلة كلها 

بص اللى اقدر اقول دلوقتى انى هصليلك اكيد , وعايزة اقولك غير من طريقة تفكيرك , يعنى طول ما انت شايف ومتوقع ان الدنيا سواد وربنا بعيد عنك , مش هتعرف لاتسمعه ولا تشوفه فى حياتك
انما لو جددت ذهنك , وتوقعت الافضل وعشت على ايمان ان ربنا قريب منك , وبيسمعك وهيتدخل فى حياتك وممكن يكون بيتدخل فعلا , بس انت لانك مكتئب مش قادر تشوف ايديه ولا تسمع صوته 
اهم حاجة تهدا وتهدى نفسك , وتشيل من جواك حالة التشاؤم ديه 
علشان ربنا تقدر تشوفه فى الهدوء مش فى الزوبعة 
وانا هصليلك بجد , ربنا معاك .


----------



## aymonded (12 مايو 2013)

سنصلي لأجلك يا جميل لأنك محبوب يسوع الخاص والقديسين، والرب سيأتيك ليمس قلبك، فقط صدق أنه حبيبك الخاص وأنه يعطيك قوة ونعمة حسب قلبك الذي يطلبه كل حين.. كن معافي باسم الله القوي آمين


----------



## zaki (12 مايو 2013)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uSEVLEsaTE​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مايو 2013)

*ما سبب كل ذلك يا رامى ....؟؟؟ 
أين أبويك واخوتك وأخواتك ..؟؟
أين الكنيسة .....؟؟؟؟
أين أصدقائك ...؟؟*


----------



## هشام المهندس (12 مايو 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 مايو 2013)

> سنين فى الم وحزن وبكاء وربنا مش عارف ليا سايبنى .


ربنا مش بيسيب حد ومش بينسي حد صدقني
وثق ان "لكل شئ تحت السموات وقت"
وادعي ربنا كتير "لانه  قريب لمن يدعوه"

ويابخت اللي ربنا يجربه في الضيقات بامانه

ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعك ويرضيك ويراضيك  ياارب .


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 مايو 2013)

أنا عاجزه عن الكلام 
بجد مش عارفه أقول ايه
بس مفيش بأيديا حاجه غير الصلاه
ربنا يكون معاك ويفرح قلبك ويمسح اي دمعه واي الم بتحس بيه
بشفاعه أم النور وكل القديسين 
..................

​


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 مايو 2013)




----------



## ramy22 (13 مايو 2013)

[FONT=&quot]شكراا ليكم .. ربنا بيدخل بسبب صلاتكم ولانة اله حنون ورحيم . بعد ما تكلمت نمت وصحيت لاستقبل يوم الرب الى اعدة ليا .كان قاصد يفرحنى ويحسسنى بوجودة طول اليوم برة البيت ناس بتتصل وتقلى يالة هننزل دلوقتى . واول ما ارجع البيت الاقى اتصال تانى حد جايلى واخدنى ونزل عشان ارجع فى منتصف الليل . لم تفارقنى الابتسامة طوال اليوم على غير عادتى الحزينة حتى وانا نايم سعيد . بجد اعتقد انى دى سعادة . وكأنى سندريلا فى اجمل ايامها[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يومى كان رائع ومع المسيح بسببكم بسبب صلاة اجمل اخوة انا متأكد ان ناس كتيير تعبانة ربنا مد ايدة ليهم فى اليوم دة  عشانكم انتم. تجارب ربناوسماحة بحجات تحصل بتستمر فى الحدوث وناس ضعيفة جدا زيي بتيأس وبتسقط سريعا [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]نفسى تفضلوا تصلوا للى زينا ولكل الناس فى اى وقت بتصلى فى .. صدقونى ربنا بيتمجد وبتكبروة فى نظرة .. تزكروا انكم بتكونوا سبب فى سعادة وشفاء ناس زيي [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]للرب كل المجد  [/FONT]​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2013)

ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما وينور طريقك 
انا مبسوطه جدا بكلامك ده 
ربنا عمره ما يتخلى عن اولاده ابدا لكن ليه وقت واحنا دايما بنستجعل 
ونقول ربنا نسينا ابدا  الرب قريب لمن يدعوه هو بيختار الوقت المناسب هو القادر على كل شىء 
ربنا يسعدك ويفرحك دايما 
​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (14 مايو 2013)

ramy22 قال:


> [FONT=&quot]شكراا ليكم .. ربنا بيدخل بسبب صلاتكم ولانة اله حنون ورحيم . بعد ما تكلمت نمت وصحيت لاستقبل يوم الرب الى اعدة ليا .كان قاصد يفرحنى ويحسسنى بوجودة طول اليوم برة البيت ناس بتتصل وتقلى يالة هننزل دلوقتى . واول ما ارجع البيت الاقى اتصال تانى حد جايلى واخدنى ونزل عشان ارجع فى منتصف الليل . لم تفارقنى الابتسامة طوال اليوم على غير عادتى الحزينة حتى وانا نايم سعيد . بجد اعتقد انى دى سعادة . وكأنى سندريلا فى اجمل ايامها​





ramy22 قال:


> [FONT=&quot]يومى كان رائع ومع المسيح بسببكم بسبب صلاة اجمل اخوة انا متأكد ان ناس كتيير تعبانة ربنا مد ايدة ليهم فى اليوم دة  عشانكم انتم. تجارب ربناوسماحة بحجات تحصل بتستمر فى الحدوث وناس ضعيفة جدا زيي بتيأس وبتسقط سريعا [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]نفسى تفضلوا تصلوا للى زينا ولكل الناس فى اى وقت بتصلى فى .. صدقونى ربنا بيتمجد وبتكبروة فى نظرة .. تزكروا انكم بتكونوا سبب فى سعادة وشفاء ناس زيي [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]للرب كل المجد  [/FONT]​


المجد لإسم الله ربنا معاك ويحفظك خلي رجائك ف ربنا كتير وصلي كتير وإقرأ الكتاب والله وروحه الساكن فيك قادر ينزع عنك الروح اليائسه [/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (14 مايو 2013)

إلهنا الحي الذي يحيك يعزي نفسك ويفرحك بغنى مجد حضوره الخاص في حياتك كلها
ويهبك فيض خاص من النعمة لتُشبع قلبك آمين
​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مايو 2013)

ramy22 قال:


> [FONT=&quot]شكراا ليكم .. ربنا بيدخل بسبب صلاتكم ولانة اله حنون ورحيم . بعد ما تكلمت نمت وصحيت لاستقبل يوم الرب الى اعدة ليا .كان قاصد يفرحنى ويحسسنى بوجودة طول اليوم برة البيت ناس بتتصل وتقلى يالة هننزل دلوقتى . واول ما ارجع البيت الاقى اتصال تانى حد جايلى واخدنى ونزل عشان ارجع فى منتصف الليل . لم تفارقنى الابتسامة طوال اليوم على غير عادتى الحزينة حتى وانا نايم سعيد . بجد اعتقد انى دى سعادة . وكأنى سندريلا فى اجمل ايامها​





ramy22 قال:


> [FONT=&quot]يومى كان رائع ومع المسيح بسببكم بسبب صلاة اجمل اخوة انا متأكد ان ناس كتيير تعبانة ربنا مد ايدة ليهم فى اليوم دة  عشانكم انتم. تجارب ربناوسماحة بحجات تحصل بتستمر فى الحدوث وناس ضعيفة جدا زيي بتيأس وبتسقط سريعا [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]نفسى تفضلوا تصلوا للى زينا ولكل الناس فى اى وقت بتصلى فى .. صدقونى ربنا بيتمجد وبتكبروة فى نظرة .. تزكروا انكم بتكونوا سبب فى سعادة وشفاء ناس زيي [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]للرب كل المجد  [/FONT]​



عند المساء يبيت البكاء وفى الصباح ترنم . [/FONT]


----------

